# Networking >  Networking Degree?

## Gunnet

hello, I am interested in Networking.

what is the best degree to take ? ( be specific)

for being a Networking manager, or Networking control room manager or Networking Director.

what is the best route to move up to these positions?

should i take a minor of business?

please reply

----------


## tulip4heaven

Start from MCSE then CCNA -->  CCNP   Infinity  :Smile: 


Thanks
Tulip

----------


## dinesh_boora

> hello, I am interested in Networking.
> 
> what is the best degree to take ? ( be specific)
> 
> for being a Networking manager, or Networking control room manager or Networking Director.
> 
> what is the best route to move up to these positions?
> 
> should i take a minor of business?
> ...


take any degree but it should be related with computers and make sure that to join in any computer institute as a trainer in technical field. then u may gather some information through practicals. my personel suggetion is do more practicle than theory it will help u in future.

----------

